# Snuff Hankies



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Some of you might know I sell ties. I have a little Etsy storefront for a brand I call Slinghammer Co. Well the past few days, I've been cleaning up scraps of fabric from some projects I've been working on and it occurred to me that I could make some mean hankies out of some of the pieces I had left. So I've been making a bunch of them the past few days and come up with a couple good ideas. 

They're all strong, high quality cotton. 16 in x 16 in. Double (and in some places, triple) stitched seams. I'm pretty excited about the way they're looking. I'll get some pictures up soon so you guys can check them out.

Right now, I'd like to do per-order jobs only. If you're a snuffer (or just a hankie man) and you're in the market for a lifetime guaranteed hankie, I'll do them for $3 each for now, shipped. But you've got to give me feedback on them!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's some pictures. I went and bought some fabric specifically for them today. Started doing some navy blue ones with white stitching. I'll probably do the burgundy with white too. The tan and green I'll likely both do with brown stitching.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Good idea, Kyle. I'm a white hankie guy, myself, but this lifetime supply of Tom Buck might be changing my perspective on that real soon. Count me in on a 3-pack at least.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Good idea, Kyle. I'm a white hankie guy, myself, but this lifetime supply of Tom Buck might be changing my perspective on that real soon. Count me in on a 3-pack at least.


I can do white too, if that's what you're interested in. I don't have the fabric yet but I can pick it up tomorrow and get started on them! Any requests on stitching color? White to match or something fancier?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Have you considered a tobacco brown, maybe with black stitching? Or vice-versa.

I don't carry hankies, mainly because I haven't found one I like yet. Been sticking with disposable kleenex instead. However, these look perfect!

Do we buy on Etsy?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm with Dan here, since I'm pretty stocked with white hankies. Chocolate brown with the same stitching could come in handy when Kleenex aren't available.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I looked at brown as an option too. Ended up grabbing that gray tan and burgundy red instead. But I could definitely grab some chocolate brown too, something that would hide snuff stains.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I forgot about this thread. I sorta disappeared for a while right after this. If any of you guys are still interested in the Slinghammer Co story, my little small-time tie gig has turned into a not-so-small-time hankie shop that you can find here.

Funny how this thread completely changed the direction of Slinghammer. The hankies I sell might not be _intended_ for snuff use specifically. But I can guarantee they'll stand up to a hell of a lot worse!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> But I can guarantee they'll stand up to a hell of a lot worse!


I find this sentence vaguely ominous...


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I find this sentence vaguely ominous...


only the nose knows where that hankie's been :whoo:sorry for quoting you Mark. Fell into play so well, I just couldn't resist.


----------

